# Buy or don't buy?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Guy has a ridgid 300 threader complete with dies oil/chip pan and oiler and foot pedal for $1200.00

Seems like a good deal to me.

What say you?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Threaded Pex?? :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If it's clean and nice, buy:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Guy has a ridgid 300 threader complete with dies oil/chip pan and oiler and foot pedal for $1200.00
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> What say you?


How much gas pipe do you do, and of what size?

You can buy a Wheeler Rex sidekick for about that price nearly new, and it will do ¼" to 1" and is self contained with a built in oiler.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Threaded Pex?? :laughing:


Hahaha


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> How much gas pipe do you do, and of what size?
> 
> You can buy a Wheeler Rex sidekick for about that price nearly new, and it will do ¼" to 1" and is self contained with a built in oiler.


Looks like about 2 grand new. No stand, oiler, and doesn't go up to 2".


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Never seen one before, just looked it up. Looks like a decent machine. Has anyone ever used one? Only ever used a ridgid...believe it or not.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd love to have one but I just don't do enough gas piping to justify it. I try and steer any customers needing gas pipe towards steel and away from csst but I just don't do enough. Maybe when I get busier. If you think you'll use it a couple of times per month, I'd buy it.





Paul


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Looks like about 2 grand new. No stand, oiler, and doesn't go up to 2".


How much pipe over 1" do you thread on a regular basis?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

None right now. I don't have a threader that big. I usually just bid the cost of a threader into jobs that require it. Since that puts me way high on the bid, I don't get that kind of work. If I picked up a threader on the cheap though, I would then be able to go after those kind of jobs. I don't even look for the jobs, they come to me and get turned away.




Killertoiletspider said:


> How much pipe over 1" do you thread on a regular basis?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Buy it....:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Check the teeth on the die's if you find any chip try to drop the price a little. Either way I would buy it.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/hackney-super-truck-12717/

Got an R 700 with an oil bucket, tripod vise, and dies from 1/2" - 2". Been used on 5-6 small gas jobs for tankless installs mostly. Not automatic like the 300 but about half the price.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

thats a good buy. if it looks clean. make sure you get up close and personal. Bought one off ebay for 500 the guy repainted it and was missing the rear lock jaws...... :furious: if the damn help wouldn't of used the other ridgid 300 like a vise and sheared the gears. Put the two together and have one working machine.... not to bad.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd buy one just to have at the shop, make up nipples of all sizes just so I had a good inventory.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

When you say dies, are you talking about on a carriage or just hand held? If it is on a carriage it is a great deal.

Mark


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> When you say dies, are you talking about on a carriage or just hand held? If it is on a carriage it is a great deal.
> 
> Mark


Is that what it's called, the carriage? I never knew and I've always referred to th whole assembly as the "sled".

As in "hey junior, pull the threading sled off of that 300 and set up for roll grooving 2-1/2" copper"


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If you don't do new construction, then you may not want to get it. I thread most of my stuff by hand, and use a power pony 700 for when I need to thread alot of stuff. For a service plumber , the 700 would be a better option. Or get some geared dies.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I ended up going with the 1822-I. Bagged it for 2 grand with all the accessories.

Also bought: Ridgid roller pipe stand for $20, 12' A frame ladder extra heavy duty for $65, Tank cart for my oxi-acetylene rig $20, ridgid 600 set (brand new condition) $500, Ridgid tri stand clamp/bender $100.

Contractor going out of bussines sale.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice score on the 1822-I, You'll like that through the head oiling...

Dies should last a long time... :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is what I ended up with.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the extreme close up PT,

Upon closer inspection... It appears to be a pipe thread! Lol!

He'll of a score!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I sold ours for $500, no cart though. If anyone wants to take a look at our 300, pm me.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Never seen one before, just looked it up. Looks like a decent machine. Has anyone ever used one? Only ever used a ridgid...believe it or not.


 decent little machine to have on back of the van. Doesnt atke up much space.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

And I thought I was a baller with my 12r.  I did just pick up a Ridgid tri-stand/vise off CL yesterday for $80. I'd really love to get a 700 pony but I can do 90% of what I need with my hand threader and vise.








Paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a good deal. Did you look to see what that stand goes for ? LOL One thing to consider for the 1822 is a 819 nipple chuck. :thumbsup: (a must in my opinion)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> That's a good deal. Did you look to see what that stand goes for ? LOL One thing to consider for the 1822 is a 819 nipple chuck. :thumbsup: (a must in my opinion)


It came with the nipple chuck set as well as several spare receding die heads with dies


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Even better !


----------

